
How the 'Ferguson Effect' Is Destroying Chicago - Evolved
http://nypost.com/2016/07/09/how-the-ferguson-effect-is-destroying-chicago/
======
dtornabene
Not sure why this is here, its guaranteed flame-bait, and, given its origin,
is also shockingly one sided. I'm a grandson of the city, I've lived here for
years, been coming here since I was born. My great grandfather literally built
a home here with his own hands, was a well respected doctor. My grandfather
was an alderman of a bordering suburb. I'm telling anyone willing to listen
this is garbage flame bait and I hope others will join me in flagging it.

------
Evolved
Original Publication by same author: [http://www.city-
journal.org/html/chicago-brink-14605.html](http://www.city-
journal.org/html/chicago-brink-14605.html)

------
carapace
This is a "reprint" from [http://www.city-journal.org/html/chicago-
brink-14605.html](http://www.city-journal.org/html/chicago-brink-14605.html)

~~~
Evolved
Thank you. I couldn't edit the link so I added the link to the original
source.

~~~
carapace
I agree with dtornabene's comment: Having read it, I find it highly biased, to
put it politely, to the point where I doubt its value. Flagged.

